# Yakkin' Jekyll Island



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

A day late, but better late than never! A new friend named BNZ and I hit the north end of Jekyll for some Full Moon/High Tide fishin' on Wednesday.

I started out about 0730, looking at what should have already been high tide, with about three hours to go before the real high tide....Started off slow as granny in a school zone, but I kept fishin' and watching a rain building off to one side. Sure enough, the downpour found me and my little 'Yak, and a NICE 20"-ish Bluefish found the mud minnow I was trolling behind me. It was a good fight, but he cut off my 17# while I was trying to get the net.

BNZ calls, running a little late, and I agree to meet him at the mouth of the creek I was in. Fished my way out, and picked up a nice Flounder near the creek mouth as BNZ pulled up....










BNZ and I took a long paddle to investigate a grass flat that he had heard the reds were hangin out in. Stayed there until the tide changed, with a couple of missed fish for each of us, and we began to work our way back to try a creek or two that we passed on the way to the flat.

In the first creek, the water was rushing out of there, I tossed a gulp shrimp up against a little point and all Hell broke loose. I had a BIG Redfish pulling drag, dragging my 'yak, and between wind, fast current and mad fish I ended up sideways on a shell bank. I must have been a sight trying to hold the rod, fight the fish, free my 'yak, cut my foot, cussing, laughing, and carrying on. I finally got the boat freed, and turned around to land my fish, and he just flat pulled loose. It just was not his time to be caught. He won fair and square, and I'll go back and get him another day!

I did catch two more reds that were nice, but not near the size of the "one that got away" This picture sux, my camera got wet.










BNZ got pics of me and my fish, I'll add 'em when he sends 'em to me.


We fished that creek mouth on foot and BNZ caught himself a flounder, and we were getting bit almost every cast, but not hooking up.

We moved to another creek where I picked up the other Red, and completed my second 'yak Slam with this trout...










By this time, we had covered about all there was to cover, so I called it a day, and left BNZ fishin'. I hated to leave, but it was time to go.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Awesome. I fished in the surf yesterday and didn't catch a thing.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Uh oh. I hope that wet camera is not the one I think it is....


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Yep....That's the one... 

It's working fine now, though! Hope it doesn't rot...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Here's the other pics...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Aewsome*

RR, Great job, way to go.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

looks like an awesome place to fish especially with that yak. keep postin the pics.


----------



## nctrader03 (Jun 21, 2004)

Great job RR! Love to read your posts they are always a hoot! lol

NCTrader03


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

way to go on the slam!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh man! I imagine heaven being like that


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

RR Nice report!! I am interested in getting a kayak myself. How steady is that sucker when you reach around to the back to get your baits. Pardon my ignorance but, I'm worried about flipping it and losing all my stuff. What is that techno gadget on the front. Fishfinder/GPS?. Where are the pics of BNZ??  I'm sure you've tried to recruit him to P&S. Hopefully he will be online soon.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

*rhorm*

The best way to see what it feels like to be in a kayak is to actually go out and sit in one. Rent one out for a couple of hours and see how you like it. I'm not sure that you'll be able to rent out a Hobie Outback, which is huge and very stable out on the water, but at least you'll get the feel of what it feels like.

If you are military, go to Outdoor Rec. They usually have decent gear there for rent, and it's pretty cheap.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

I wouldn't complain if you shipped some'dem fish north.


----------

